# What's Your Porn Star Name?



## MAC_Whore (Aug 27, 2006)

.......


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 27, 2006)

haha wow mines is Koko Tomaso


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL, this is fun...mine is Jackie Sinatra!

My hubby did this, too...he's Dusty Linden.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 27, 2006)

Bright Larsen


----------



## Jaim (Aug 27, 2006)

Mine's uncool... Puddy Tat Thirty-Five. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahaha.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_Mine's uncool... Puddy Tat Thirty-Five. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahaha._

 
Puddy Tat 35!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It sounds like you have done a lot of sequels, that's all!


----------



## Starbright211 (Aug 27, 2006)

Blackie Breezewood


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 27, 2006)

Felix Sonmore

hehehehe


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 27, 2006)

goldie belhaven. 
okay, that almost works.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Puddy Tat 35!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It sounds like you have done a lot of sequels, that's all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahah!


----------



## Katura (Aug 27, 2006)

Heather Easy.     Enough Said....haha


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 27, 2006)

*Ha ha!

I always heard the Porno name was your middle name (as your first name) and then the street you live on (as the last name)....But the "pet" porno name really works too!!  

I'd either be;  Jeannine Lewis OR Tasha Lewis!

Great thread!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*Ha ha!

I always heard the Porno name was your middle name (as your first name) and then the street you live on (as the last name)....But the "pet" porno name really works too!!  

I'd either be;  Jeannine Lewis OR Tasha Lewis!

Great thread!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I think there are many variations.  All very scientific, of course.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 27, 2006)

Mine would be Misty Blow

Yeah...perfect porn name


----------



## barbiebelt (Aug 27, 2006)

molly walnut


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 27, 2006)

Bear Hollow Pine Trail

Man, that's sounds awful!


----------



## jolener (Aug 27, 2006)

Mines;

Hopper Larkspur

lol.


----------



## choseck (Aug 28, 2006)

Molly Greenfield


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine is Soljah Barrow haha


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 
_Mine would be Misty Blow_

 
LOL, I love it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Bear Hollow Pine Trail

Man, that's sounds awful!_

 
"Bear Hollow Pine Trail...... porn star by night, park ranger by day!"


----------



## meagannn (Aug 28, 2006)

If we go by our first pet's name and the street we grew up on, mine would be 'Gerome Birch' it sounds male! hahah horrrriiibble!

if we use our middle name and the name of the street we grew up on, it would be 'Diane Birch' which definately sounds porn star-ish!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine's not very pornish
Wolfy Lorene


----------



## MorningGlory (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine would be:
MissT Santa Monica


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine is 'kitty harp'. i kind of like it


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great thread! mine would be ming dublin castle


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 28, 2006)

mine would be Fluffy Penpethy  LMAO


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 28, 2006)

i never had a pet....no porn name for me... oh well...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great thread! mine would be ming dublin castle  



_

 
Whaaaatt?? You mean you haven't heard of Ming Dublin Castle?  She's only the most famous Chinese/Irish/Jamaican porn star out there!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Whaaaatt?? You mean you haven't heard of Ming Dublin Castle?  She's only the most famous Chinese/Irish/Jamaican porn star out there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ah ah ha ah ha ha ha


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 28, 2006)

Muffin Nearman

BUT, I always heard that it was your first pet's name and your mom's maiden name... in which mine would be :

Muffin Horrie.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL This is hilarious!!

Mine is:

Hamish Francis.

LOL - sounds like an old English bum!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_LOL This is hilarious!!

Mine is:

Hamish Francis.

LOL - sounds like an old English bum!_

 

Awww, cheer up.  I hear there is a huge market for old English bum pornos!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 28, 2006)

I found this thread so hilarous that I asked my BFF what her's would be. Check this out.....Star Nastily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I dunno bout ya'll, but I find that freakin' funny! It SO sounds like a porn star name.


----------



## Tonitra (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL, some of those are hysterical!

Mine would be Ginger Forest. I guess that works... who knows maybe I've found my true calling?


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 28, 2006)

So funny!

Mine would be Spud Bordelais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hum... (or Spud Manoury, where my bf's appartment is). 
Weird mix of a Trainspotting's character's name and a typically french name


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 28, 2006)

Your responses are too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mine would be Lucky 137.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Your responses are too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mine would be Lucky 137.  _

 

LOL That is my fave one yet!!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 28, 2006)

How about this one people, add your craziest animal's name and your Mother's maiden name?

Mine would be Chanel Griggs

Chanel's my mom ex horse and she is truly a nutter, i mean c'mon the horse flips her lid over her FEET!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ernie Thompkins


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Aug 28, 2006)

Cricket Hughes


----------



## angeldust (Aug 28, 2006)

Kitty Holly


----------



## nenebird (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine is Rusty Catalina.....this is too funny!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 29, 2006)

Cindy owens...

Boring.. sounds like a regular name


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 29, 2006)

Today I realized that my husband's name would be Snowball Sunset.  Sounds like he is doing some gay porn.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 29, 2006)

Umm,  mine would be Patches 2nd avenue.  Doesn't really sound too good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've never actually lived on a street.  I've always been on a road or avenue.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 31, 2006)

Pandora Holloway.

Kind of sounds like it could work, if times get tough :lolz:


----------



## misslexa (Sep 3, 2006)

Winnie Comox


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Sep 3, 2006)

@ these names

Mine is Ginger silverdale


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 5, 2006)

mine is pretty funny! FEFE VAN DYKE
btw i loooove some of these names lol, their amusing!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Pandora Holloway.

Kind of sounds like it could work, if times get tough :lolz:_

 
Pandora Holloway; that would definately work!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_LOL, some of those are hysterical!

Mine would be Ginger Forest. I guess that works... who knows maybe I've found my true calling? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 









Yeah!


----------



## sexynatty420 (Nov 19, 2006)

mine's kinda of boring
Toulouse heffernan


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 19, 2006)

Mine is obscene.
Angel Steel


----------



## angelica (Nov 19, 2006)

Mine sucks it would be Piccorico Cottonwood


----------



## KatieJayne (Nov 19, 2006)

mine would be Kissy Suzanne. I like it


----------



## girlstar (Nov 19, 2006)

Buffy Coholan .. woO! haha


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 19, 2006)

sweet Pea Lomita ? hhahaha


----------



## hannahjohnson (Nov 20, 2006)

I guess if I went by the book, it'd be Appley-Dapply Sixty-Seventh... but I think it works out much better as June Belleview (current pet, current street @ home!)... Well, June Victory as of the moment...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 20, 2006)

Bella A...

haha I lived on A street... not very porn starish.. lol


edittt.. before A street I lived in Hollywood Ave.. 

so I would technically be Bella Hollywood haha


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hannahjohnson* 

 
_...Appley-Dapply Sixty-Seventh.._

 
That is hilarious!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 20, 2006)

Brooklyn Harding


----------



## iLust (Nov 20, 2006)

Raven Riviera
LOL


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine would be Pancake Ohio.  Nice.

If you go by the Middle Name/Street you live on, my husband (whose name is Ross Chadwell) would be...Ross Chadwell.  He goes by his middle name and he grew up on Chadwell Drive (his dad and uncles are builders).  I've always found that hilarious.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 21, 2006)

omg mine is horrible - Pickles Pinelock!!  ahahahah!!!


----------



## redambition (Nov 21, 2006)

Ginger Gallop

oh dear...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine would be...Cocoa Lehopulu. LOL Don't know about that one.


----------



## sharyn (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine's Babsi Paduri - boring. 

But my best friends first pet was named Itchy and if you take the second street she has lived in it would be... Itchy Busch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't know if that counts since it wasn't the first street...


----------



## NeonDollParts (Nov 22, 2006)

Haha

Mine would be Jewelz Green


----------



## iamlelilien (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_But my best friends first pet was named Itchy and if you take the second street she has lived in it would be... Itchy Busch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't know if that counts since it wasn't the first street..._

 
I would feel sorry for her "co-stars."


----------



## MarniMac (Nov 22, 2006)

These are hilarious. Mine is Buffy Wedgewood. Perfect


----------



## eastsidesunset (Nov 23, 2006)

My first pets (gotten at the same time) had weird names....

Boo Boo Wrightwood -or- Blaze Wrightwood

I guess if I ever need some extra cash...haha.


----------



## Willa (Nov 24, 2006)

Lapuce Demonts

o_0


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine sounds like a generic live_cam girly name: Blondie 16!


----------



## mare (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine actually does sound like a porn star name -- Tawny Tysens!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 1, 2006)

Omg mine is "Cookie Springwood"

HAHAHA I especially like the last name!  I can definatley spring some wood if i try hahahahaaa!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dude that was so bad.


----------



## faifai (Dec 2, 2006)

Strawberry Park. Greeeeat.


----------



## SeraphimRed (Dec 10, 2006)

Sasha Tokay

Hmm.. Doesn't work well, does it?


----------



## OneWednesday (Dec 15, 2006)

And now making her "acting" debut...*Ferny Vine




*
Okay, it just doesn't have that porn-starrish feel to it, no matter how hard I tried.


----------



## ElectroCute (Dec 16, 2006)

Ushi Perry Barr. Sexy... not!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Nov 21, 2009)

Precious Nutmeg .... oo lalala


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 21, 2009)

LOL, This was a good idea but my name is boring compared to everyone else's, it's Nakia Clifton....


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 21, 2009)

what a great thread! mine would be Misty Lickmill. sexy...


----------



## Kragey (Nov 22, 2009)

Chelsea Madison.

Although I decided long ago that if I ever got in to porn, my name would be Johnny Panic. (If you get that, you win 10 brownie points.)


----------



## maryphillips07 (Nov 22, 2009)

mines Blackie Lane, thats kinda funny


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 22, 2009)

Spiffy Jefferson for me lol. This thread is great!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 22, 2009)

retro thread! but i have never replied...

mine would be Sam Bowyer!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Stormie Caruthers.


so sexy. lol.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 22, 2009)

Kimba North Ave 56

not a good porno name


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2009)

i never had a pet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i wanted to name a goldfish "treasure"


Treasure Silver Creek


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Nov 22, 2009)

Natasha Charlamane lmao. It sounds like a pornstar and a soap opera name lol


----------



## hello_my_apple (Nov 23, 2009)

i kinda like mine!

Alexa Jane.


Alexia was my first pet hamster and Jane st was the street.

and just for the heck of it! here's my princess! i miss her soooo. she passed away last summer.  :'(


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine would be Rainbow Windham...kinda works


----------



## Nicala (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir Waffles Chase... Bahahahah!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 24, 2009)

...Bear Sunflower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could always change it to Bare Sunflower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh man that was so cheesy. And doesn't make much sense.


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 25, 2009)

Buttons Rainbow Valley...

Umm... don't think that one would work out too well


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 25, 2009)

mine is Sebastian Andora

=O that sounds like a GUY name..


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 26, 2009)

haha Chip Rudolph. i'm male!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 1, 2009)

Mine is Cupcake Mc Kinley. lol


----------



## panther27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Tippy Taylor lol


----------



## khandyissweet (Dec 1, 2009)

_*Well my Porn star name is Sweet Khandy LOL .*_


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Dec 2, 2009)

BooBoo 17. 

so weird, but it kinda works...I'll be *your* seventeenth booboo! rawr!!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't remember the first street I lived on, but I'll use the earliest street I can remember. My name is Jimmy Coldwater... lol. More suited for a male porn star I think.


----------



## DavidJones (Aug 6, 2014)

LOL, I used to do this with pornstar meme generator on http://theporndude.com/. When I would type my real name ‘David’ in it, as a 'gigolo', my male slut name would be ‘Peniszor Davy’ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What’s that big name adult actor working in the industry again btw? ‘Ron Jeremy’ or something, I think. I wonder, if that’s his real name or if it's also made up? Can’t believe the old mofo is still on the fucking job having sex with the sexiest whores on earth and even getting paid for it, but then again, why would you ever retire if you have such an awesome 'chore'.  Most guys at his age would have to pay big money for such chicks, but I bet he’s in need of the ‘blue candies’ to stay hard now mehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jeremy also showed up in Miley Cyrus ‘wrecking ball’ porn parody. His youtube clip is hilarious. He’s ugly as fuck, but funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xljA6zJn4I


----------

